# Bully mix and heat



## fnddragn (Oct 25, 2008)

The end of October 08 I got a Bully mix from my local shelter. Up to now all has been well. Yesterday it got up into the 80's here and I noticed her laying in the sun a lot. I was concerned about sun burn on her muzzle and not much else. After nightfall she went into our 78 degree house and was laying on the couch breathing fast and heavy, like a pant but without her tongue hanging out. She had been running and playing with the neighbor children all evening so I figured she was simply worn out. After about fifteen minuets she was still doing this so I went and checked the temp in the house and saw what it was and turned on the AC. Within minuets she was fine. I know that with English Bull Dogs one has to watch the heat but I am not sure about a Bully mix. I believe she is a mix of Stratfordshire Bull Terrier and Beagle? I have looked and can't seem to find anything about hot weather. If someone can help, or point me in the right direction I will be a happy camper.

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

How big is her muzzle? The short nosed dogs have trouble regulating the temperature. They can't cool the air that goes into their lungs as well.
Just keep some lemon juice on hand. If she sounds all phlegmy, squeeze some lemon juice in her mouth.


----------



## fnddragn (Oct 25, 2008)

Let's see how big is her muzzle-- about three inches long and kinda looks like a Beagle but with a heaver muzzle.
Dave


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Her muzzle doesn't look too short. I think she just got overly excited and wore herself out. You did the right thing, tho by cooling her off.

Like I said before, keep lemon juice handy. Alot of people I know with bullies put a few squirts of lemon juice in their water in the summer. It helps with the phlegm.

Forgot to add... she's a beautiful dog!!!


----------



## fnddragn (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you for prompt answers and the kind words about Sasha. She is my first dog in about twenty years and the first Bully in my life. I am learning a lot about the breed and she almost has me trained.
Thanks for your input,
Dave


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

She's very pretty! But I don't think she has any beagle in her


----------



## fnddragn (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Pepper--good answer. She is some sort of Bully mix and as stubborn as a 16 year old. Also great with children and has yet to meet a human that she doesn't like. Areal keeper that some nut case let loose after she had puppies.
Dave


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If she gets too hot, you can cool her down faster by wetting her ears, tummy/chest, and paws with cool water. Almost all dogs are fairly sensitive to the heat, and will need help to cool down if they run around too much in hot weather.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

My dogs do fine in 100 degree weather. She could have just been tired out and catching her breath. If she was running around like you say. In all honesty though that looks like a pit bull and not some type of bully beagle mix. Did the shelter give you any info or you have to guess on your own. If they told you the dog was mixed maybe they were trying to make her more adoptable. (after all beagle doesn't sound too threatening) Is she blue brindle? She appears to have a shorter muzzle then standard but the AmBullies typically do. They do not breath as easy as the standards.

This shows about their typical muzzle length.


----------



## PaintedPretty33 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lemon juice or gatorade for electrolytes in their water... always fresh, cool water especially during summer months. We keep ice in their dishes outside to help keep the water cool... if we can't do that we usually keep a small drip going so it's constantly cool and fresh.

It sounds like she just got excited from playing and where the house wasn't much cooler than outside she didn't cool off as quick as she should have. Cool water on areas with main arteries will help to cool them off quickly... under the neck, belly and paws are the most common places. You don't want to go ice cold though as that can cause shock in an overheated animal.

If your dog likes to swim or play in the water you could set up a small kiddie pool for her to play in when she's outside... they usually dry off quickly in the summer months. We take the dogs down to the river in the evening when we got off work to let them play and cool off... that's mine waiting in the water for me to throw a ball in my avatar.


----------



## fnddragn (Oct 25, 2008)

The shelter picked her up as a stray so no history on her but that doesn't matter. She leans towards the American Stratfordshire Bull Terrier and I never felt that she was a mix of anything, the mix part could have been shelter talk. Looks as if I am going to just keep an eye on her this summer and hang out at the lake a lot. Maybe even get a new fishing pole to help make life better for Sasha. 
Thanks for all the input, now I have a better idea of what I am dealing with and how to prevent any discomfort for her.
Big thanks,
Dave


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I think you meant American Staffordshire Terrier or Staffordshire Bull Terrier?.....LOL I think you mixed the 2 names together 


She is a pretty girl...she looks like a APBT mix to me.

I have always wondered why Sasha is such a popular name for dogs in the US?


----------



## fnddragn (Oct 25, 2008)

Pugmom, you are most likely right in that she could be either one and that is why I prefer to call her a Bully mix and let it go at that. As to why the name Sasha was picked I was wanting something that would fit her looks, strong, no nonsense and if you start something I will finish it. The name Sasha put me in mind of a big, strong Russian woman that takes nothing from anyone, you leave her alone and she will leave you alone. Plus, Tinker Bell didn't seem to work either.
Dave


----------

